# My 93 S4 2.2 L 5 cyl turbo



## duggy605 (May 8, 2015)

Hi...
I have a 93 S4 which is currently having fuel lines replaced. Upon replacement, ive decided to do the timing, & serpintine belts, water pump, etc. Unfortunately i didny order the rntire kit, so ive been piecing it one by one. Now, my mechanic has informed me that die to the age, & location of the timing belt tensioner, it should be replaced now, rather than later, to cause any chance of having to do anything over in the near future. As i have researched, these items usually dont need replacing, but murphys law saus, if i dont do it now, its gonna be an issue soon. I dont wanna go thru disassembly any sooner than needed. I CANNOT locate this friggin part anywhere...does anybody have any info where i could purchase a "new" item?? Audi has discontinued, and every aftermarket ive looked into is "out of stock". PLEASE, ANYBODY, HELP, I NEED MY BABY BACK!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

